
AMD Challenges Intel's NUC - ekoutanov
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-mini-pc-intel-nuc-ecosystem-Ryzen-embedded-R1000-V1000
======
gravypod
I wish something like this had IPMI. Would make for an easy and portable demo
cluster to learn on.

------
IOT_Apprentice
I would have expected Ryzen desktop chips in these NUCS just as Intel offers.

~~~
JudasGoat
Most of the NUCs I'm familiar with are Intel mobile chips. I would like to
hold out and see what 7nm APUs AMD comes up with.

------
ncmncm
I just want to see them in laptops before mine dies.

